# Valentino Rossi Three Times Appearing at the World Rally Championship



## riwanh (Dec 6, 2016)

The World Race was never far from the name of Valentino Rossi who is a symbol of Grand Prix motor racing. Nevertheless, the rider nicknamed The Doctor also has an interest in promoting the four-wheeled vehicles. Rossi recorded once appeared in three World Rally Championship series in different seasons. The Italian nationality was first performed in 2002 in the UK by car WRC Peugeot WRC, alas he failed in the second stage.








A few years later, Rossi returned to WRC in New Zealand. Winning seven MotoGP titles only completed 11 laps of the 39 lap using the Subaru Impreza WRC04. In 2008, Rossi returned to the WRC Wales driving a Ford Focus RS WRC 07. On that occasion, he completed the race in the 12th position by being 13 minutes 20 seconds from Sebastien Loeb is the first winner. Nevertheless the 37-year-old man has recently been claimed the title in the event the Monza Rally Show 2016 Rossi success trophy fifth all follow the annual event in 2006, 2007, 2012, 2015 and 2016.


----------

